# Replacement Fluke LCD?



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

Where can I get a new LCD for my Fluke 322? I have found them for the DMMs but not the clamp meters. Somehow the corner of the glass chipped inside, but there is no mark on the outside. It is 3 years old so its 1 year out of warranty. Fluke isnt any help over the phone and neither is their website. Am I out of luck?


----------



## Thayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Generally, they don't sell individual parts for their multimeter and clamp meters. I am assuming the replacement screen you are looking at is the upgrade kit for the 87III (display with better viewing). I have had good luck with sending things like that into Fluke to get repaired.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Watch on ebay. Sometimes you can pick up a broken unit 'for parts' for not much moola.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had good luck sending stuff back to Fluke. 9 times out of 10 they foix it for free.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ill make a call to some friends who work there. i cant promise anything, but ill try


----------



## jahaiap (Sep 3, 2009)

Cool, I may just send it back then. I love the meter, Ive actually missed it lately. I havent had any luck yet on ebay for parts meters. Thanks.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Some items they don't repair even under warranty, they just replace them. This happened to me with a Fluke 971, humidity/temperature meter. They gave me a free calibration on the replacement unit.


----------

